# In need of drivers and laborers



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

Company looking for drivers with at least 2 years verifiable experiance to operate late model 4x4 pickups with vee-box salt spreaders. Any interested parties apply in person at 2500 W. 36th Street
Chicago, Il 60632

Also looking for Crew Leaders with their own vehicles to transport laborers and equipment to shovel sidewalks. Also apply in person at the above address.Thank you.


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

This chicago service group is really snowbiz! Beware of these idiots I still to this day have not not been paid for the plowing I did for them a few days after xmas last year! Mike riddle was the one that hired me and then all of a sudden lost my time card. This all was for 6hrs of work and with theyre junk ass truck they put me in. Think of what he'll do to u after working a 20hr shift and beating up ur own truck!


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

very good to know


----------

